# gigging contest !!!



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

for all the giggers along the gulf coast . come join :thumbup: 

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/thread8184.html


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

This looks interesting. Kudos to you for putting it together. Glad to see the giggers getting some kind of tournament lol.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Travis , would love for u to be apart of it ? :thumbup:


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Would love to be apart of it. What exactly do I need to get to you? Entry fee?


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Surprised more people haven't chimed in on this idea. This is a great opportunity to have alittle fun and more sport while your out. Keep this thread hot and at the top in hoped we get some people to join and maybe some gigging PFF lurkers to join in. Bump.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

need more contestant , great prizes 

*all thread gigs titanium with pole
*night flounder fishing trip on boat 
*underwaterlights
*T-shirts and more

sign up ASAP contest starts July 1st


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow....can't believe all the prizes. Everyone needs to get signed up...


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tick Tock .......


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bump 

Contest has started , u can still enter up til August 30 . More prizes added !


----------

